# What's your body type



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Just trying to see if there is a correlation between body type and anxiety.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Slim Jim:um


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

slim


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not average.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

slim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mesomorph?

athletic?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

slim


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Round.

:um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm Tutliputli shaped, and proud of it.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol You're also round, and topped off with a bob?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yup, you know it.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> ^ :lol You're also round, and topped off with a bob?


Hey, ain't nuthin wrong with that!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Slim/ Athletic/ petite (a combination of all 3) Doesn't reduce my SA though


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm a mesomorph so I'm a natural leader, just like Captain Kirk. Not helping me any.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Skinny weakling. :yay


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

6'1 - 200. i get alot of anxiety around men with newton complex or little man syndrome. id like to tackle one of them to ground lay on top of the body put him in a headlock and start twisting around like a crocodile until the neck pops.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

About 6 foot, athletic but not massively hench. Naturally big guys irritate me, since it'll take so much work for me to even vaguely challenge their size.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10.5" 161 lbs


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

anonymid said:


> Skinny weakling. :yay


This. Of the 5'8", 125 lb., girly-wrist, baby-face variety. I imagine I have some sort of testosterone deficiency but have never gotten it checked. Not that there's a lot that could be done about it at this age, anyway.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Slim, inclined to be pear-ish. About 92, 93 pounds.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Slim .


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hour glass

Actually idk LOL


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

athletically slim/slender


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

6ft 2" 

Around 187lbs.

I'm pretty lanky still, but I can paddle like a mo fo and that's alll that matters really.

I wouldn't mind being a bit bigger though, say 200 - 210.

Just have to keep omnoming my way through all this peanut butter.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I wouldn't say you were lanky 

I'm 5' 11" and weigh 147lbs. I'm definitely not slim but I'm not fat either. I'd like to be slimmer but with my height and bodily bone structure I can never look 'small' or petite. I don't think I could ever be smaller than a size 12 without looking unhealthy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

I think your body type is sexy tuts


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> 6ft 2"
> 
> Around 187lbs.
> 
> ...


I'm 6' and 200-205. I wouldn't mind getting back to 187.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

tall and thin


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> ^^
> 
> I think your body type is sexy tuts


Heh :teeth


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

My jeans tell me I'm a slim fit


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

Average I guess.


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

5'4 130 pounds


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Umm average/thin


----------



## QUIET GUY (May 10, 2010)

Skinny


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

172 lbs at 6' 2.5" 
So... way too skinny, I guess :blush


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I am a dainty body type. Tried lifting weights but can barely even deadlift 350 pounds. People called me "glass" because they thought I might break. I would often engage my humor function and tell them glass can be a real "pane". It's a joke because pane sounds just like pain but strangely enough they have different meanings (this is called an adverb since words that sound the same have ADditional meanings).


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

5'7" and 122 lbs, which makes my BMI around 19.1, so just in the "normal" range.

I'd say structurally I'm a mesomorph, even though I'm not massively built, because I have a decent (as in higher than average for my weight) amount of muscle and a decent bone structure. Also, quite a few of the males in my family (that I'm actually related to) are quite built up, so the genetics are there.

People say I look really underweight when I've got my clothes on, but naked I have a decent amount of muscle on my abdomen/chest and my biceps/calves are decent considering I don't work out at all.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I stood on one of those machines yesterday, I don't know how accurate they are but according to the guys at Keiko I am

6ft 2.4"
13stone 12.8lbs 
15.4% bodyfat

Bodyfat is probably higher, I have no idea how they determine it accurately without water displacement :stu


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

im about 5.2 , 250lbs.


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

curvy not fat just big boobs and slighty big butt.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The 6'0 165 lbs type.


Thanks to ssri's I actually look and feel healthy again.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

6'2, 175 pounds. 

Everyone says I look skinny, though.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Stick thin, 5'5"


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

sexy


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

average pear-ish
normal bmi


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Inverted triangle. Broad shouldered, large breasts, huge ribs, large waist, small hips. I have a strong core and though my waist is large it's generally flat and doesn't have fat on it. When I do anything (and I mean anything) more than just a brief walk I put on muscle like crazy. I have too much testosterone.

BMI in the "obese" category, body fat percentage in low average.


I think my body type does have some correlation to my SA. You don't see women with my body type hardly at all. When you see a woman in a size 18 US she's usually got fat pouring from everywhere it collects. And unless I wear clothing that is tight you can't really see the difference between me and them. 

And fat people are ridiculed, even if they're really just large and not really fat.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Small hourglass shape I guess 5'4 103 pounds


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

6'3 175


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I stood on one of those machines yesterday, I don't know how accurate they are but according to the guys at Keiko I am
> 
> 6ft 2.4"
> 13stone 12.8lbs
> ...


WTF is with the brits using stones? You only use it for body weight, nothing else, and everyone else in the world has no idea what it means. :no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5'6 132 pounds.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

According to this: http://www.shopyourshape.com/calculate-your-body-shape.html

...I'm a "spoon" shape, haha.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Chub


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

6'1'' 175 lbs


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

5'10", 160 lb

I'm on the thinner side skeleton-wise, but I do regular muscle workouts so I look... thin still. :| I can't seem to make myself look wider, even though I have good-sized muscles.

It doesn't increase my anxiety, because I know my body type isn't abnormal. But it does make me feel inadequate about my ability to attract women.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

My BMI is 19 which is at the low end of a health weight for my height of 5"9", but I would call myself thin, and not a weakling by no means. I may be the most accident prone person around but I can take care of myself, so average to athletic some where in between.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> 5'10", 160 lb
> 
> I'm on the thinner side skeleton-wise, but I do regular muscle workouts so I look... thin still. :| I can't seem to make myself look wider, even though I have good-sized muscles.
> 
> It doesn't increase my anxiety, because I know my body type isn't abnormal. But it does make me feel inadequate about my ability to attract women.


Maybe you just have a narrow frame? That's not a bad thing. I know that for myself when I get up over 170 I start looking kinda chubby'ish. But then I see other guys who weight around 170 who look fairly thin. I think it's that everyones body frame carries weight differently.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a very nice body type, it's the only thing physically I can pride myself on.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Currently 5'9" 150 lbs
Trying to gain a bit more weight and bulk while i go the gym, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

First one, pear. Big ol booty and hips. Skinny up top. :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm 5'3 and weigh 130 pounds. I probably need to lose 10-15 pounds. Breasts are medium sized (large B cup) and hips are wide (for making babies with big heads).


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know my body type. LOL. :CC
but I'm
5'2 - 5'3
130 poundzors
so I weigh more than I should, most things say.
meow
Though I'm short, I am not as slim as a lot of short girls I see are, and not as naturally 'petite' as my older sister is, even though she's taller than me.
Body type is maybe... spoon, according to this?
http://www.shopyourshape.com/body-shapes.html
which is said to be generally the same as pear

but
Band size: 32
Bust: 36
Waist - 28
Hip - 38

is da other stuf that I saved in a document uhhh a few weeks ago so I dunno what I was doinnnnnnnnn
Ijust IdunnoIdunno

I'm fairly certain that I'm either pear/spoon or hourglass.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

6"1 & 155 pounds

Skinny as a rail, but with some definition. particularly lower abdomen. I also have quite thick legs for my frame - probably where the most muscle mass is on my body.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm guessing I'm a pear. I got a big *** and no titties. haha


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

-


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Sickly thin. :blank


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

rdrr said:


> I have a very nice body type, it's the only thing physically I can pride myself on.


Same.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

5'9" 138 lbs

I'm probably an ectomorph, I've always been the same weight no matter how much I eat/don't exercise.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> First one, pear. Big ol booty and hips. Skinny up top. :b


Yeah that chart doesn't accommodate the 5th women's body shape: Inverted triangle. Probably because it's very rare.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> According to this: http://www.shopyourshape.com/calculate-your-body-shape.html
> 
> ...I'm a "spoon" shape, haha.


Yep, I'm an inverted triangle, which doesn't equate to a nice way of saying apple. They have "Oval" for that.










Inverted Triangle shape


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Thin w/ big boobs.
> 5'6", 128lbs.


My favorite combination.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Athletic/Average


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm 'obese' but I'm commonly told that I'm shaped like an hourglass.

5'8" - 240 lbs

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/541212_332124620186019_100001654522436_762272_341431602_n.jpg


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I'm guessing I'm a pear. I got a big *** and no titties. haha


Somewhere in here is a pair and pear joke I'm sure. :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Average. Wish I was slim though. I got a decent chest and nice hips/butt lol.

37-32-38. Unfortunately I have a big waist.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAA type


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Ectomorph


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Petite. Sometimes being small does contribute to my anxiety because it makes me feel pretty insignificant. Dinner tables are often a little high for me, so I sit on my feet, and I have to sit on a pillow in my car to see over my dashboard well enough. Wonder why I still feel like I'm 11 :|


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Tall stick man.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

according to my profile on this site my body type is BABE.

seems legit, sticking with it.:um


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know, that stuff confuses me and I don't feel like I look like any of the examples they tend to give with the shapes. Someone told me I'm an ectomorph. My measurements are 34-25-36, I'm 5'6" and weight about 53kg. And I finally have a bit of muscle on me. 
The quiz says I am a pear. Yummy.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Petite, 5'2", average weight


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


>


I think all of these body types are beautiful. I notice the face they are attached to more than their body. Personality is a complete other thing obviously.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

Short and fat.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tiny, skinny..pretty much.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> I have type B, but I am slightly skinnier with a skinnier waist. My thighs are horrendous and it looks like that.


I'm none of the above, but closest to B.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

A pear.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> Yep, I'm an inverted triangle, which doesn't equate to a nice way of saying apple. They have "Oval" for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont really get the inverted triangle.. is it like broad shoulders and big boobs?


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

From those charts I'm a hour glass, 36" 26" 36" at 5'9" tall.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> http://www.shopyourshape.com/calculate-your-body-shape.html


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

6'0" - 13st 4lbs - Athletic build after playing rugby for 7 years and lots of gym time!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Revenwyn said:


> I'm none of the above, but closest to B.


Me too actually. I have a skinnier curve/skinnier body than b, but I am definitely bigger than A. So I'm average.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

wickedlovely said:


> Lol I fail at life. I've been measuring my hips at my hip bones but I was told you should include your butt? WUT. WOULDN'T THAT JUST EFF UP YOUR MEASUREMENTS?
> 
> :lol
> So apparently I'm 38-30-48.... EVEN MORE OF A PEAR. -.-


You probably have a nice butt lol.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Swimmers build I guess you could say


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

The more I look at that B model and myself I am skinnier than B and definitely not skinny as A. I have more of a straight body, but I am not as thick as B and my boobs are smaller.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Short, skinny and weak.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

6' 164 pounds
I'm not 100% sure what my body type would be labeled but I put "athletic" in my info.
Football players and weight lifters/bodybuilders would call me a twig but as opposed to most people..I'm not sure.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I dont really get the inverted triangle.. is it like broad shoulders and big boobs?


It's broad shoulders and large boobs with a waist and hips that are smaller than both measurements around, but are only within four inches or less of each other. In addition women with this shape usually have a very large rib cage in comparison to other women of their height and so are not able to obtain smaller waists, however their large waists are usually more toned than usual for that amount of inches.

For instance, I fluctuate between 45-38-42 and 45-40-42. If I do manage to get down to 44-37-40 my waist is rather toned.

An apple shape has small boobs and usually narrower shoulders, with waist noticeably larger than breasts and hips.

The inverted triangle shape is more akin to the Straight/Ruler/Athletic shape. It has the same waist to hip ratio but the bust and shoulders are quite a bit larger than in the straight shape. The straight shape has all three measurements the same size as each other or within 3 or so inches of each other.

Women with the inverted triangle shape are often stronger in the torso than average. I have been known to bench press 250 pounds, 2 sets of 12 reps.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

5'10", 175-180. I have the "V-taper" (broader shoulders, smaller waist). In reference to the poll that's going on, I'm somewhere between the "D" and "E" body types.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Pear-shaped, bottom-heavy, whatever you want to call it. I've got a big butt.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

fat tall weak mutant shaped.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am built for comfort not for speed. Yep that's the best way to put it.

I believe I WOULD be an hourglass shape if I lost weight. Currently I am just...rectangular.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ectomorph

next question?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

6' and 192 lbs.

I'm average, I guess. I used to be super-ultra-skinny. I was 5' 9" and 120 lbs. when I graduated high school. :blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Pear-shaped. small up top, bottom is sorta big and fat. blah. :/


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm pretty athletic but not buff or anything
almost 6', bout 135lb


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Skinny. Even my little sister has more muscles then I do lol.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

im a ugly fat pear:blank


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> The more I look at that B model and myself I am skinnier than B and definitely not skinny as A. I have more of a straight body, but I am not as thick as B and my boobs are smaller.


You sound a lot like me. I'm closest to B, but with a slightly more athletic build, if that makes any sense.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm the A


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

This is actually interesting for me to explain... 

I'm 5'5 and weigh 174 at the moment. I'm looking to loose some of that, but that's the thing.... People would off the bat say "You're that short and that heavy?! You must be super fat!" But it's not the case. When I weighed 165, I'd tell people, and they would be shocked because I didn't look fat. 
Basically, I'm extremely broad. I'm short, but I have a tank-like frame. A huge chest and squared shoulders(no sloping at all).
It's funny to me, because I see these 6 foot guys who are so scrawny... And the shoulders! As low as I can force my shoulders, I cannot get them as lacking as I see these skinny dudes -_- 

If I get more muscular, as short as I am, I'd still be very intimidating. I can be now to a degree... if I just fix my posture my chest really comes out.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm a pear. Pears are delicious.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I'm a pear. Pears are delicious.


But I thought you were a tangerine, so confusing. :eyes


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

5 feet 5
143 lbs
Upper body pretty toned
fat on the buttocks and love handles. 

I seem skinny though^^.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> But I thought you were a tangerine, so confusing. :eyes


Tangerpear..Peargerine? I iz a hybrid.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> Tangerpear..Peargerine? I iz a hybrid.


How about Tangepearine? :lol


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> How about Tangepearine? :lol


I'm sad because now I want to eat one, would be delish.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I'm a pear. Pears are delicious.


:high5


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> I'm sad because now I want to eat one, would be delish.


Here you go, just for you.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> Here you go, just for you.


AWW. You are just too kind:boogie


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm a pear/hourglass.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> AWW. You are just too kind:boogie


Hope you enjoy it, took me a whole 20 minutes to create it. :lol


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

falling down said:


> Hope you enjoy it, took me a whole 20 minutes to create it. :lol


I DID and thank you so much for your time


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

5'6 and a half
hourglass


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

6'5 193... im a mix between average and athletic


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

5'4.5 146lbs (a little overweight). Btw, I know I'm short. Don't rub it in.


----------

